# Vintage computer piece?



## Axl_Bundy (May 26, 2013)

I got this a while back and was wondering if anyone has any idea what it is?
I assume it is from a vintage computer or electronic device.

Any idea what the metal is on picture 2 on the right? They look like little "blocks". They fall off fairly easy.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 26, 2013)

Maybe a thermoelectric cooling?



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling



...the german wiki says there is


> (Bismut-Tellurid, Silizium-Germanium)


 in it


----------



## Woodworker1997 (May 26, 2013)

That does look like a TEC.

Derek


----------



## kkmonte (May 26, 2013)

Yea I was going to say a pellitier heat pump type thing.


----------



## Claudie (May 26, 2013)

It looks like a peltier element to me. How big is it? Where did you find it? You can use those to generate electrical current.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 26, 2013)

> Maybe a thermoelectric cooling?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling



:lol: First!


----------



## resabed01 (May 26, 2013)

That heat sink is either anodized aluminum or gold plated copper. You can easily tell by it's weight.


----------



## Axl_Bundy (May 27, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> That heat sink is either anodized aluminum or gold plated copper. You can easily tell by it's weight.



It's heavy as heck. I gave it a little scratch and it's copper underneath.


----------



## Axl_Bundy (May 29, 2013)

Is it safe to say that this would be a "vintage" piece?

Thanks for all the help.
Ian


----------



## Claudie (May 29, 2013)

Vintage by definition, when not referring to wine, usually means a time. For example, if that were made in 1991, it would be 1991 vintage. 
It really looks like a Peltier Element to me, here is an example of one listed on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-x-PELTIER-THERMOELECTRIC-COOLER-ELEMENTS-40MMX40MM-/360665434944?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item53f955cb40
Here is a page explaining a little about them, IF that is what it is: http://pcbheaven.com/wikipages/The_Peltier_Thermo-Element/
As far as collector value, I have no idea. The term "Vintage" is used very loosely these days, especially on ebay.


----------



## pimpneightez (May 31, 2013)

Looks like it comes out of electric refridgerators.


----------

